# Can someone tell me what breed my dog is?



## edmond (Jan 21, 2007)

I just wanted to know, I keep thinking it's a Havanese mix but I'm not really a dog expert. thanks.

He weighs 10 kg (he‘s pretty chubby）and is about I think 45cm tall?


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

He sure looks like my Shih Tzu. They could be twins.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

He looks like Poodle Shih Tzu mix to me.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Lhasa Apso? The nose looks a little longer than a Shih Tzu's.


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

lahsa apaso


----------



## Pug_Girl_11 (Nov 6, 2006)

*i agree*



Lorina said:


> Lhasa Apso? The nose looks a little longer than a Shih Tzu's.


i agree to what she says


----------



## Roxie225 (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe a lhasa/shih tzu mix... My sister has one that looks just like your dog. Sweetest dog, although a little on the slower side


----------



## SkiGirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Roxie225 said:


> Maybe a lhasa/shih tzu mix... My sister has one that looks just like your dog. Sweetest dog, although a little on the slower side



Yes it does look just like a shih tzu ! really cute puppy


----------



## edmond (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers, everyone


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

looks like a maltese/poodle("malti-poo") mix to me


----------



## bkclove21 (Jan 25, 2007)

it looks to be a shitzu/maltese or a malti-poo to me.


----------



## Jean Wolf (Jan 29, 2007)

*Looks like my dog*



animalcraker said:


> looks like a maltese/poodle("malti-poo") mix to me



Hi I have a pure breed Bichon and your dog does look somewhat like him my is all white.. 
Anyway I was wondering there was anybody out there that has this breed of dog. I wanted to ask a Question and that would be, He is a great dog well trained and house broken, but when I am not looking he loves to lift his leg and pee a little here and there and this is driving me crazy, that I started putting diaper on him because i cannot watch him 24/7 . Anybody got the same problem?


----------



## iluvmy3shihtz (Feb 17, 2007)

My dad has a Coton de Tulear that looks just like your dog, that he rescued this year....our vet actually gave the dog to him, because the owner never came back for him after 2 yrs and endless attempts by the vet to contact him. Obviously, at that point the vet had been boarding him. Lovely dog. I have 3 shih tzu's and their faces are a bit more smushed then the coton's..who have a longer nose...and if you were to shave or bathe him..under all his hair, his body actually looks like a terrier (the coton). Anyway, maybe you could google for more info on cotons to see if that matches your dog more then a shih tzu..or maybe its a cross....btw, a coton is a cousin to a bichon frise..lol..( i learned alot about them, because my dad made me, look them up!)


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I would say shit zu or maltese. I don't know if shit zus can be white or not....never seen one.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 19, 2007)

Whatever the breed, he is a gorgeous dog. He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jean Wolf said:


> Hi I have a pure breed Bichon and your dog does look somewhat like him my is all white..
> Anyway I was wondering there was anybody out there that has this breed of dog. I wanted to ask a Question and that would be, He is a great dog well trained and house broken, but when I am not looking he loves to lift his leg and pee a little here and there and this is driving me crazy, that I started putting diaper on him because i cannot watch him 24/7 . Anybody got the same problem?


To answer your question...is he neutered? A lot of un-neutered males will spray...to mark their territory...




And I'd say it could definitely be a bichon mix of some kind...he looks like my grandpa's bichon. Maybe a bichon/shih tzu mix or something.


----------



## spanker (Feb 20, 2007)

i would say she is a maltese x toy poodle my sister had one just like her called champ


----------

